# Miss Louise - Sat 5/26/12



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

New to the kayak scene, first trip really after getting a Scrambler XT a few months ago. Put in at the Pompano St access around 8:00am and saw some boats out on the Miss Louise so paddled out there. Trolled a cigar minnow behind me but nothing. 

At the Miss Louise, several other boats fishing, didnt see anyone catching anything. Big school of spadefish, and saw a 5' barracuda swim under me. Put a small cigar minnow over with just a 1/2 oz egg sinker rig. Ended up with 2 hits, last one was a 30" red snapper. I can see why so many people like fishing from a kayak, lots of fun and you are right there.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice one Sailor! Quite a tug from a kayak huh?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, no stopping it, it pulled me around awhile, lot of fun, going to try to get back out soon


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a good wreck, and close to shore, but there are always boats on it. Nice FISH!!!


----------

